# Sulfate free shampoos & silicone free conditioners?



## paigenyna

I was directed toward sulfate free shampoos &amp; silicone free conditioners for my damaged hair.

Mane N Tail horse shampoo/conditioner (The Color Protect or Moisture lines) &amp; Bedhead Brunette Goddess are the two combos I've been looking at. Not sure if they are sulfate &amp; silicone free though. I'm looking at the websites though.

Anyways my question is, do you know of any other combos I should look at?

Do any of you like these two combos?

Thanks!


----------



## paigenyna

The Mane N Tail shampoos all have sulfate. But their Color Protect conditioner doesn't have silicone listed in its ingredients. Dimethicone is there, though. Is that a type of silicone?

So I'm now checking out the Bedhead line for sulfate and silicone.


----------



## paigenyna

Product of more research...

Bedhead's Brunette Goddess shampoo has sulfate (UGH!). Bedhead's Recovery conditioner doesn't have silicone. The Brunette Goddess conditioner has two ingredients ending in -icone.


----------



## SunYoung

I've never tried Mane &amp; Tail, but I've tried some sulfate-free shampoos from Live Clean (available at Wal-Mart I believe). Organix is another brand that is readily available, I really love their moroccan argan oil shampoo. I haven't tried this one, but I know that L'oreal has a sulfate-free line. As for silicones, Tresemme has their naturals line which includes a silicone-free conditioner!


----------



## alphaloria

> Originally Posted by *paigenyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dimethicone is there, though. Is that a type of silicone?


 Yes, dimethicone is the one I see most commonly. Anything ending in -cone is a silicone.

There's a list of silicones on this page: http://makeupandbeauty.com/why-use-a-silicone-free-shampoo/ as well as some other information you might find useful.


----------



## Antidentite

Are you going CG?  This is a really good resource:

http://dormroomcurly.blogspot.com/2008/12/style-definitions-table.html

Dimethicone is definitely a cone, your going to want to avoid any ingredients that end in -cone, -conal, -xane UNLESS it is prefaced with PEG or PPG.  If they have PEG or PPG (ex. PEG-12 Dimethicone) they're water soluable and you can use them. 

I co-wash my hair and use Suave coconut conditioner to wash and then use Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (sold at Sallys).  The GVP Conditioner is realllyyyy great, super hydrating if your hair is dry, its comparable to Biolage's conditioning balm.  I also really like Giovanni LA 50:50 conditioner and Desert Essence Conditioners, all of the products I've mentioned are Sulfate and Silicone free.


----------



## Keihs

Are you trying the Curly Girl Method? Here are some silicone-free conditioners I know: VO5 (all) - very cheap (&lt;$3), lots of different scents, thin, watery, runny Suave Naturals - cheap too, different scents, thicker and creamier than VO5 Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition - very moisturizing, like a deep conditioner White Rain conditioners Aubrey Organics http://healthycurls.net/product-lists/silicone-free-conditioners/ Check that site for a WAY longer list and it also has lots of info to help you out or just google it. Theres lots of information about cone free conditioners


----------



## Keihs

If you're looking for silicones, check for ingredients ending in '-cone' and '-xane.' Btw, cones arent the only thing that can cause build up so watch out. I dont really use sulfate free shampoos but I heard that Organix shampoos are sulfate free. One of the JASON shampoo does too, but I'm not sure what the name is.


----------



## fabulousfemme

The Ostia Collection! I love their shampoo and conditioning mask. They are sulfate free, silicone free, paraben free, and color safe! The collection is actually created for hair extensions, but it works on natural hair too. Not too expensive either like other sulfate free shampoos.

I usually get them at Amazon:

But you can go to their website too:
 

Links deleted per Terms of Service.


----------



## reepy

Devachan makes excellent sulfate free stuff!


----------



## Jz babydoll

Does anyone know if mane n tale has sulfate?


----------



## Lin1018

paigenyna said:


> I was directed toward sulfate free shampoos &amp; silicone free conditioners for my damaged hair.
> 
> Mane N Tail horse shampoo/conditioner (The Color Protect or Moisture lines) &amp; Bedhead Brunette Goddess are the two combos I've been looking at. Not sure if they are sulfate &amp; silicone free though. I'm looking at the websites though.
> 
> Anyways my question is, do you know of any other combos I should look at?
> 
> Do any of you like these two combos?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't know Main N Tail but my shampoo and conditioner are sulphate free but it does have a silicone, Cyclopentasiloxane,  however, I looked it up on http://www.tightlycurly.com/ingredients, and this is a "good" silicone.   My choice is Pro Naturals Hair Repair System which includes shampoo, conditioner, hair mask and Moroccan Argan Oil.


----------



## Catlover

fabulousfemme said:


> The Ostia Collection! I love their shampoo and conditioning mask. They are sulfate free, silicone free, paraben free, and color safe! The collection is actually created for hair extensions, but it works on natural hair too. Not too expensive either like other sulfate free shampoos.
> 
> I usually get them at Amazon:
> 
> But you can go to their website too:
> 
> Links deleted per Terms of Service.


Interesting.... I will try.

What about Lush products? I bought some shampoos in the past. I think they are good products.


----------



## Jondontay

[SIZE=10pt]Whoever recommended silicone-free shampoos and conditioners to you, it was quite a sincere suggestion. The real advantage to a silicone-free shampoo is that you get rid of that damaging layer or coating of chemicals that silicon creates and leaves on your hair. This coating affects hair growth as well as shine, causing your hair to look sick and lifeless. If you have been using a silicone-based shampoo for a long time and there is an abundance of chemicals on your hair, get a natural shampoo (L’Oreal or Garnier) and start using it. It will get the silicone out of your head and provide complete nourishment.[/SIZE]


----------



## KayleeSmith

Anti Frizz Herbal Fusion Shampoo is 100% pure botanical shampoo that has proven results in solving every problem related to hair, scalp and hair root. Its sulphate free and have natural essential ingredients such as lavender, biloba, rosemary, alovera and honey.


----------

